# Now......THESE are Pigeon Lofts.........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

while looking for info on a band for 911, I ran across this web site. FABULOUS lofts and there must be a huge cleaning crew to have such clean lofts that are so big and have so many pigeons. Some pretty neat pictures.......

http://www.thepigeonflyer.com/index.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!  

I love them, especially this one with the huge aviary between the two breeding lofts.

http://www.thepigeonflyer.com/scann...onfolder/pages/100-Pair-Breeding-Unit_jpg.htm


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Wow, very impressive facilities!

I wonder what this guy does with all those birds. Some of these facilities call for 500-1000 pairs. Some others are refered to as holding and grading pens. I wonder if this is a squab farm of some kind. Sure is a lot of pigeons just to quench a hobby.

Great facilities though. I noticed they all use deep litter for loft dressings. I guess that is probably the only way you could keep up with the poop from 2000+ birds!

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't get to go through the whole web site. Just skimmed a couple of pics...I was impressed!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'd like to have one of those in my backyard but my neighbors over the canal might try to move in.  

Those are very nice, I and my pijes can only dream.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, they pay 25$ or 50$ per bird and get that back per youngster my nabours cow barn burnt down now they got 700 with 2 boxes per pairs of roller,tipplers and homers plus youngster the guy showed me inside they clean it everyday supposly all the boxes without eggs or babys i think he lying because he said it takes him a hour i think one day i should sneak over and basket some birds lol they wouldnt even know its all for the meat now im scared if they let them out mine may go with them i even got the flyer for that and my dad was thinking about it but our barns are to small i think and were moving soon,,when my dad goes and find my digital camera cord ill take a pic of it i know its easy to take some they keep a window wide open with no screen and never shut it and the dog house is right under it with a very freindly dog somone could make 5 grand easy lol but im not gonna take there junky pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon lower said:


> Yes, they pay 25$ or 50$ per bird and get that back per youngster my nabours cow barn burnt down now they got 700 with 2 boxes per pairs of roller,tipplers and homers plus youngster the guy showed me inside they clean it everyday supposly all the boxes without eggs or babys i think he lying because he said it takes him a hour i think one day i should sneak over and basket some birds lol they wouldnt even know its all for the meat now im scared if they let them out mine may go with them i even got the flyer for that and my dad was thinking about it but our barns are to small i think and were moving soon,,when my dad goes and find my digital camera cord ill take a pic of it i know its easy to take some they keep a window wide open with no screen and never shut it and the dog house is right under it with a very freindly dog somone could make 5 grand easy lol but im not gonna take there junky pigeons


Ok, Pigeon lower .. I'm not sure I'm understand the "meat" comment again .. I already "talked" to you about this .. also .. you aren't gonna be going and "stealing" any pigeons from anybody .. right ??

Please be careful how you word things here .. it's easy to be misunderstood.

Terry


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

sheesh! Those pigeons live better than I do! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is the guy there has been so much conversation about recently - pro and con. I thought he sold pigeons to breeders to race but not as a food supply.


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> This is the guy there has been so much conversation about recently - pro and con. I thought he sold pigeons to breeders to race but not as a food supply.


 I didn't realize that- How HORRIBLE!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

ugh they wanted to know whats its for and no im not it was a joke =/ so what i can get into trouble for a joke and telling somone what those barns are for what a joke!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Pigeon lower

I think it would help every one understand your posts better if you would take a little time when you post and add punctuation - periods, commas, etc. 



Michbird - to clarify, I have no idea what this person uses his pigeons for but I DID NOT think it was for eating purposes. I was only saying that there have been a couple of threads recently about his business.


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

Ahhh- Understood  Thank you, Lady T, for clarifying! I must have read that wrong, thank goodness.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The pigeon toilets are intriguing! One of them looks as if it is situated over the drainage channel from a cow barn.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Apparently this guy sells pigeons to cash strapped farmers in the U.S and Canada for $50 and then buys the babies back. I've read on various other boards that he FORBIDS farmers that are under contract with him to vaccinate the birds (*most vaccines aren't approved for birds meant for human consumption*) and also to use HIS feed that is very high in fat/different types of hormones so the babies basically grow 2x faster than a normal pigeon. Sounds like food production to me.


----------

